# attitude ordering problems



## budculese (Feb 27, 2010)

whats with the tude every time i try to order all i get is "try again" got that 5 times last night.this morning i tried again and all i got was "email already in use" anybody got any ideas?


----------



## hydrotoker (Feb 27, 2010)

Just ordered from them today, no problem


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2010)

I wish I knew what was up bud...I hve never heard of anybody having problems placing an order with the tude....


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 27, 2010)

i have used them before withought a glitch. lil pricey so i use hd, but the tude has some nice strains and freebies.


----------



## budculese (Feb 27, 2010)

this bums me they have a bean i really wanted to try


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 27, 2010)

I went through that using a email address I KNOW I used before. I just ended up getting over it and using a throw away gmail address and it worked out fine from there.


----------



## the chef (Feb 27, 2010)

Could be your CC has a block on internet or international purchases! Or youe server sucks dunno.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 27, 2010)

I went through that as well Chef - geez I guess I just take this stuff with a grain of salt..... I went on line and checked my cc account and saw it was on hold so called em and told em to release it. The problem never happened again. BUT I will add - the cc block did not stop my order from going through on the Attitudes site.... just stopped it from clearing the first time I ordered. The issue I had was in actually placing the order on their website.... only resolved after using another email address.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 27, 2010)

the first time i tried to order from the tude i tried probably 10 times and each time it says payment didnt go through, or whatever. so i ended up using dopeseeds. i just ordered from attitude and i didnt have problems this time? i know what is going on with you because it happened to me a few months back. but this time around it worked. ? i didnt do anything any differently lol


----------



## Trinine253 (Mar 1, 2010)

i just got my order in and it was on time and everything went smooth. I will order through them again. The easy transaction was worth the carls jr-like high prices HAHA


----------



## budculese (Mar 2, 2010)

it wasn't a c c issue as my card worked fine at another seed bank . i did get an email from the tude today apologizing and giving me a phone # or i could email my # and they would call me , i thought that was real nice of them


----------



## 4EVR420 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that the tude is gunna make things right by you...
Good luck!


----------

